# So sad =( Pet store hedgie



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I went to this pet store I usually go to and they have hedgehogs there. Well they have a female and a male and some babys (Like 6 weeks)
Anyway
I've been randomly visiting and today I went and asked to hold a hedgie. 
When they opened the tank with the mom and babies he pushed on one and it didn't move. It had died. (and when he picked it up a fly flew out...) 
They where like "So thats what that smell was" and "Well that sucks the owner was planning on selling it" 
I was horrified to say the least.
I wanted to scoop of the others and bring them home where they would be safe and loved =( And not be an "it". 
;-;


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

OMG.....That is HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

That is so sad!!! All they cared about was the profit, not the tragedy that the hedgehog had died, probably from lack of proper care. I would have been horrified upon seeing that poor baby.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Please report them. Please.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

It was horrible Dx

How would I report them??


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

You can contact your local humane society, SPCA, police, and if it is a company like petland petsmart etc. then after you report them you should contact the head office. A free ad in the newspaper or something might also help with people boycotting that pet store or raise attention as well. Posting the name of the place on here might help too if there are others in your area.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I honestly don't remember the name of it. 
It's not a big store like Pet Co or Pet Smart. 
I'll talk to my mom and see what we can do :3


----------

